# fall of efrafa



## simpletoremember (Feb 4, 2010)

fall of efrafa was a post hardcore band from the uk [2005-2009] influenced by the novel watership down richard adams... the did a final show in december... but i just was turned on to these guys from a friend.


----------



## HIS HERO IS GONE (Feb 4, 2010)

yeah fall of efrafa is great man. My friend told me about them right before he left for germany in august of last year


----------



## Alaska (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you talking about Kristian? Maybe?

Either way, my friends love the fuck out of them. All great friends with the band, and the guy previously mentioned made all their videos for them. Deadheads; fall of efrafa style. And they are decent, but...

I dunno. Can't really get into them, even if they do have some good shit at times. Maybe those friends of mine just kinda alienated me from them.


----------

